
Machine Learning 101: 2 yrs of headbanging, so you don't have to (2017) [slides] - febin
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1kSuQyW5DTnkVaZEjGYCkfOxvzCqGEFzWBy4e9Uedd9k/preview?imm_mid=0f9b7e&cmp=em-data-na-na-newsltr_20171213&slide=id.g26e9e6b8ff_0_34
======
minimaxir
Previous discussion when this was first released:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15919115)

------
revskill
I'd love to see one day ML will subsume traditional algorithms. What i mean is
that, traditional algorithms is just one use case of AI techniques.

~~~
tartar
On the contrary, I am expecting ML to evaluate all these seemingly random node
weights in neural networks and come up with solid algorithmic explanation of
what they really mean in step by step procedural perspective. Deep
understanding :)

